# Enterprise Florida



## Andor

Well, I'm newly arrived in Enterprise florida almost exactly between Orlando and Daytona. Any gaming groups around here? DnD, or anything for that matter.


----------



## joshhg

Well, dang, I live in Enterprise, AL. Too bad.


----------



## LogicsFate

Hey I'm lookin for a game too, over in Daytona. I saw the other thread are you gaming with sardan?


----------



## Tuerny

We live in Orlando, but that might be too much of a drive for you.

Contact me at jessedn@gmail.com if you are interested despite that.

We are playing Iron Heroes.


----------



## tadk

over here in Lakeland where i live is 
www.lrpg.org

out of orlando is
http://www.ironwoodnexus.com/

drop me a line if you want help looking


----------



## Wraith-Hunter

We are looking for another player. 3.5 FR in Cocoa. Might be too far for you but if not its a fun campaign


----------



## scranford

*Titusville gaming*

We have a large group in Titusville, that is a bit in flux, changing games over the next couple of months. There may be some openings in the group. We play on Thursday Evenings, and Saturday Afternoons with two different groups. Let me know if you're interested and we'll persue this further.


----------



## MrFilthyIke

You still looking for players in your area Andor?


----------



## Andor

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> You still looking for players in your area Andor?




I'm finally in a moderately steady game, and have no time for a second, sadly, so not at the moment. I suppose I should take down this thread.


----------



## MrFilthyIke

Andor said:
			
		

> I'm finally in a moderately steady game, and have no time for a second, sadly, so not at the moment. I suppose I should take down this thread.




No need to take it down, never know when you'll need more Players/DMs.


----------



## Immolate

joshhg said:
			
		

> Well, dang, I live in Enterprise, AL. Too bad.




Heh... well I live in Enterprise FL, but my mother lives in Enterprise AL. 

I'm glad you found a group Andor. We sometimes take on new guys, but not often. IIRC we picked up two five years ago.  We're all forty-something and we're pretty content with keeping our group in that age range. Also, we play down in Orlando, because that's where everyone but me lives, so it's a bit of a haul for me. It's not so bad when we play at one of our player's comic and game store, since it's close to I-4, but his brother lives off West Colonial, and that makes it more of a trip.

If you're in that age group and one day find yourself without a game, look me up and perhaps there'll be a match. You can't be much more steady than a group that's been together for thirty years.


----------



## Andor

Well, I've now had 4 games disintegrate on me. Either florida gameing groups tend not to last long or someone secretly replaced my deoderant with trog sweat. 

Anyone have an opening in central florida?


----------



## Andor

Bump


----------

